# So, how much of this email is true?



## waybomb

[FONT=&quot]* In 59 voting districts in the Philadelphia region, Obama received 100% of the votes with not even a single vote recorded for Romney. (a mathematical and statistical impossibility).

* In 21 districts in Wood County Ohio, Obama received 100% of the votes where GOP inspectors were illegally removed from their polling locations -and not one single vote was recorded for Romney. (another statistical impossibility).

* In Wood County Ohio, 106,258 voted in a county with only 98,213 eligible voters.

* In St. Lucie County, FL, there were 175,574 registered eligible voters but 247,713 votes were cast.

* The National SEAL Museum , a polling location in St. Lucie County, FL had a 158% voter turnout.

* Palm Beach County , FL had a 141% voter turnout.

* In Ohio County , Obama won by 108% of the total number of eligible voters.

*NOTE: Obama won in every state that did not require a Photo ID and lost in every state that did require a Photo ID in order to vote.*[/FONT]


----------



## luvs

um, i have a few doubts regarding those statistics. if they can be called statistics.


----------



## Bamby

* In 59 voting districts in the Philadelphia region, Obama received 100% of the votes with not even a single vote recorded for Romney. (a mathematical and statistical impossibility).

*Romney earned zero votes in some urban precincts*


President Obama's victory over Mitt Romney in last Tuesday's presidential election was driven, in part, by the president's strength in urban areas, where robust support cushioned the incumbent against electoral deficits in rural America. But almost a week after the election, it is now becoming clear just how lopsided President Obama's victory was in some cities: in dozens of urban precincts, Mitt Romney earned literally zero votes.  http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-250_162-57548626/romney-earned-zero-votes-in-some-urban-precincts/


* In 21 districts in Wood County Ohio, Obama received 100% of the votes where GOP inspectors were illegally removed from their polling locations -and not one single vote was recorded for Romney. (another statistical impossibility).

*Obama Likely Won Re-Election through Election Fraud*
  Obama miraculously won 100% of the vote in 21 districts in Cleveland, and received over 99% of the vote where GOP inspectors were illegally removed. http://townhall.com/columnists/rach..._reelection_through_election_fraud/page/full/


* In Wood County Ohio, 106,258 voted in a county with only 98,213 eligible voters.

*"In one county alone in Ohio, President Obama received 106,258 votes. But there were only 98,213 eligible voters."*
*http://www.politifact.com/ohio/stat...-petition-claims-obama-got-more-votes-one-co/*


* In St. Lucie County, FL, there were 175,574 registered eligible voters but 247,713 votes were cast.
  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Statement of Votes Cast, ST. LUCIE COUNTY, 2012 General Election, November 6, 2012 http://www.slcelections.com/Pdf Docs/2012 General/GEMS SOVC REPORT.pdf[/FONT]

  * The National SEAL Museum , a polling location in St. Lucie County, FL had a 158% voter turnout.

*BREAKING: Massive Voter Fraud in St. Lucie County, Florida*
  The National SEAL Museum, a St. Lucie county polling place, had 158.85% voter turnout, the highest in the county.”   http://townhall.com/tipsheet/heathe...assive_voter_fraud_in_st_lucie_county_florida


* Palm Beach County , FL had a 141% voter turnout.

*St. Lucie County Reports 141.1% Voter Turnout.. Results Impact Allen West’s Failed Reelection Bid *
  On Tuesday only one precinct had less than 113% turnout. “The Unofficial vote count is 175,554 registered voters 247,713 vote cards cast (141.10% ). The National SEAL Museum, a St. Lucie county polling place, had 158.85% voter turn out, the highest in the county.” 
  The Supervisor of Elections, Gertrude Walker, had this to say concerning the 141% voter turnout: “They may have had something like that in Palm Beach County, but we’ve never seen that here.”  http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/2958094/posts


* In Ohio County , Obama won by 108% of the total number of eligible voters.

*Ohio Vote Totals For Barack Obama A Statistical Miracle!  http://www.floridapoliticalpress.com/2012/11/10/ohio-vote-totals-for-obama-a-statistical-miracle/*


NOTE: Obama won in every state that did not require a Photo ID and lost in every state that did require a Photo ID in order to vote.
*
Did this dirty trick get Obama re-elected?*
*President didn’t win single state that required photo ID*
  Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2012/11/did-this-dirty-trick-get-obama-elected/#RErItbY5g3ijoKRC.99



> Source:
> *Let’s face it. Obama won the election. Just like Putin and  Ahmadinejad did theirs. The only difference is that unlike Iranians and  Russians, Americans won’t be gathering in the streets to protest their  disenfranchisement at the hands of the corrupt Democratic Party machine.*
> 
> *First, he received over 99% of the vote in districts where  GOP inspectors were illegally removed. Next, he won 100% of the vote in  21 districts in Cleveland. Well, he’s gotten another lucky break!*
> 
> *Mr. Obama won Wood County in Ohio this year. That’s right, Mr.  Obama won the majority of Wood County’s 108% of registered voters.  That’s not a typo.*
> 
> *In 2012, 106,258 people in Wood County are registered to vote out of an eligible 98,213.*
> *Makes you wonder how much of this went on in every blue state.*


----------



## tiredretired

The dead always vote Democrat.  That would certainly account for that 108% thing.

As for Obama taking 100% of the vote in those urban precincts.  That should come as no surprise.  I am sure in most of those precincts 100% of those were wagon riders anyway.  Why should they vote against their ObamaPhone, ObamaCare, ObamaEBTCard, etc.  



> _NOTE: Obama won in every state that did not require a Photo ID and lost in every state that did require a Photo ID in order to vote._



If this is true and I have no reason to doubt it as it makes sense, this should come as no surprise to anyone.  Why else do the loonie lefties cry voter suppression, racism and any other ism that gets them 5 minutes of air time on the state run liberal media outlets.  BECAUSE IT WORKS PEOPLE. 

Now the NAACP is attacking the only black senator who happens to be a conservative giving him an F on civil rights matters because he believes in the capitalist free enterprise system that people of his own race need to clean up their act, get off their ass and make something of themselves.  Oh the humanity of it all.  Now wouldn't that concept put a dent in Democrat's voting base. Just have to find more dead voters.  Now that shouldn't be too hard should it?


----------



## rlk

waybomb said:


> [FONT=&quot]
> 
> *NOTE: Obama won in every state that did not require a Photo ID and lost in every state that did require a Photo ID in order to vote.*[/FONT]



Not true.  North Carolina does not require a Photo ID, and Romney won NC.

Bob


----------



## Bamby

But riddle me this.. A lot of it does appear to have some substance. The republican party sure made a big enough issue about Clinton's blow job and they haven't raised one eyebrow over this... Doesn't it actually make one wonder..


----------

